# What Color/Pattern? (Siblings C)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color/pattern are these siblings? I don't know their genders yet.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Its a red check


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ash red, bottom is T pattern, top one could be dark cheque, I cannot see visible T's and some of the feathers are showing signs of cheques


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

top one looks like a red cheque with dirty and the bottom one looks like red t-cheque without dirty.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The bottom is an ash-red t-pattern. The top one looks like it could be a t-pattern as well, but perhaps carrying bar or check to make the pattern more open. Anyhoo, as said above, the first is dirty.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

One has more of a silver flights/tail feathers while the other one has more of a white flights/tail feathers.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Which one has the darker flights? Hard to tell in pics, I would suspect it is the first one as that appears to be dirty, Becky is likely correct that the bird above could be T split for cheque or bar, Or it could be a dark cheque, Hard to know while in moult. In all honesty, I call cheques, cheques whether they are T pattern or not, This is not correct but if you just want a name for them, cheque seems to be fine.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Which one has the darker flights? Hard to tell in pics, I would suspect it is the first one as that appears to be dirty, Becky is likely correct that the bird above could be T split for cheque or bar, Or it could be a dark cheque, Hard to know while in moult. In all honesty, I call cheques, cheques whether they are T pattern or not, This is not correct but if you just want a name for them, cheque seems to be fine.


The top one has silver flights and tail feathers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dirty darkens the feathers, especially in the juvenile feathers. It could also have some bronzing making the feathers look darker.


----------

